# Indemnisation pole emploi



## zazouille (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, deux contrats dont un terminé au 15 juillet documents envoyés pole emploi je suis éligible à ARE à compter du 8 septembre nous sommes le 4 octobre rien reçu  j'ai un nouveau contrat depuis le 1er septembre ce peut il que je ne touche rien même que pour août ? Merci de m'eclairer


----------



## emmanou21 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
le 4 fait peut être un peu juste , les bulletins de salaire de sept bien envoyé, plutôt paiement vers le 8, si rien , contacter votre conseiller pole emploi


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Vous avez perdu un contrat le 15 juillet et êtes indemnisable à compter du 8 septembre ???? 
Presque 8 semaines de carence 

Le délai me paraît véritablement très long

En ce qui concerne les ARE de septembre 
Jevous met un exemple à affiner avec vos propres chiffres
23 jours indemnisable x are 30€ = 690€ are de septembre 

Ensuite vous prenez le total des salaires bruts perçus en septembre 
Par exemple 800€ 
Vous retirez 70% 
Cela vous fait une retenue de 560€

560€ / 30€ = 18,66 = 19 jours non indemnisé 
23- 19 = 4 ARE pour septembre 
Soit 120€


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Avez vous fait votre actualisation le 28 septembre ? 
Avez vous bien répondu aux questions ? 
Avez vous envoyé vos bs de septembre ?


----------



## zazouille (4 Octobre 2022)

Oui tout à été fait merci


----------



## Laurence5 (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour les filles,
Je pense que sa viens d'eux car rien versé pour moi aussi...surement un problème de leur logiciel, enfin j'espère


----------



## assmatzam (5 Octobre 2022)

Et bien il faut les appeler tout simplement 
3949
Service indemnisation


----------



## zazouille (5 Octobre 2022)

J'ai appelé le 3949 indemnisation 0 je pense,que c'est parce que j'ai un nouveau contrat depuis le 1er septembre et je gagne plus que celui que j'avais avant


----------



## Laurence5 (6 Octobre 2022)

Re bonjour les filles, 
j'ai fait le 3949 et réponse a ma question problème informatique , virement débloquer pour demain ouff


----------



## assmatzam (6 Octobre 2022)

@zazouille seul les contrats commencés après l'ouverture de vos droits sont pris en compte pour le calcul de votre complément 

Quel est le montant de votre ARE 
Quel est votre salaire journalier de référence 
Quel est le montant total des salaires bruts perçus (activités reprises seulement )


----------

